# Capacitancias parasitas y capacitancia interelectrodica



## Adolfoe (Oct 20, 2006)

Necesito saber las capacitancias entre base-colector, base-emisor, y colector-emisor, para un BJT 2N3904, en la hoja de datos solo sale la del emisor(Ce) y la del colector(Cc), pero no la de la base. Por otro lado necesito averiguar un aproximado de la capacitancia del cableado. El circuito es montado en una protoboard o breadboard y no tengo idea de como calcularlo. Me han dicho que averigue la capacitancia tipica del breadboard, pero cuando busco en internet solo medan intervalos muy amplios 2pF-25pF.
Lo puedo medir en un LCR, pero no se si el circuito debe estar apagado. 

Por cierto, el experimento es la respuesta en frecuencia de un amplificador en configuracion de Emisor Comun, con capacitor en el emisor. y divisor de tension para polarizarlo.

Gracias


----------



## VichoT (Oct 20, 2006)

Holas.Adolfoe.Un medidor de LCR no te servira para medir capacitancias parasitas de un bjt aunque el cto este corriendo.... existen calculos para obtener esos datos... si aml recuerdo... mirar mis libros haver que salen y si tengo al formula para sacar esos datos te la paso vale???

BYE!


----------

